# Automatic Installaations



## allisonsmith (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi,

I am using window 7. 32 bit operating system. Whenever i want to install any of software from to the internet so some software's are installed automatically with it. I wanna ask from all of you that how could we stooped them any suggestion?? I mean i want to install avast anti virus so the Google chromes will be installed automatically with it.. 




THX
Allison.


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

When you install just check the fine prints on each step before clicking next. There is always small tick/selection very likely already selected and you have to unselect before you continue if you dont want to install those extra tool bars or applications or add ons.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Always do the "custom" install so you can select only the software you ant to install.
MS Security Essentials would be a better AV choice. Chrome is too much like IE for my preferences.


----------

